
What are you working on currently? - mayermail1977
Could be your project, startup or work... just curious.
======
blogdiscoverer
I created [https://DiscoveringBlogs.com](https://DiscoveringBlogs.com) to help
bloggers spread word about their blogs and for others to discover new blogs.
Do you have a blog? Would love to get you listed. Submit it here:
[https://discoveringblogs.com/submit/](https://discoveringblogs.com/submit/)

~~~
mayermail1977
Congrats, seems very cool.

